

Heroku June Development Uptime: One Nine - CesareBorgia

98.15%<p>https://status.heroku.com/
======
carsongross
Saw this on twitter. Unfair, but hilarious:

    
    
      http://memecaptain.com/893ea5.jpg
    

I know this: if _I_ was running my AWS cluster, I'd be doing a worse job of
it.

